# Rifled slug vs. sabot



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

Like I said before in other posts, I'm not that knowledgable about guns. My question is what is the difference between a rifled slug vs. a sabot? I have a Hastings fully rifled barrel and was wondering if I can shoot rifled slugs from it. I shoot sabots but I was wondering because of the price between the rifled slugs compared to the sabots. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

fishon-fishoff said:


> Like I said before in other posts, I'm not that knowledgable about guns. My question is what is the difference between a rifled slug vs. a sabot? I have a Hastings fully rifled barrel and was wondering if I can shoot rifled slugs from it. I shoot sabots but I was wondering because of the price between the rifled slugs compared to the sabots. Thanks for the input.


 
Simple answer No you can not. 

Winchester does make a pretty good sabot for a cheap price. It is basically the counter part to the rifled slug that winchester makes. They are usually on sale around late oct. for about 5-6 dollars for 5 at meijers. They come in the 23/4 chamber. I have had good luck with them. Just have to make sure the package says sabot slug and not rifled slug.


----------



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

Right now I shoot the Winchesters and I have yet to find a Sabot slug for under 11-12 dollars for 5. I will try the lightfields at the range and compare them to the winchesters sabots.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

fishon-fishoff said:


> Right now I shoot the Winchesters and I have yet to find a Sabot slug for under 11-12 dollars for 5. I will try the lightfields at the range and compare them to the winchesters sabots.


 
rifled slugs are made to be shot from smoothbores.big is right.
you would be better off not wasting your money on the rifled slugs and using the sabots.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

fishon-fishoff said:


> Right now I shoot the Winchesters and I have yet to find a Sabot slug for under 11-12 dollars for 5. I will try the lightfields at the range and compare them to the winchesters sabots.


 
I said you can find the winchesters sabots on sale for about 5-6 dollars around late oct. early nov. The Meijers by me has them on sale around that time for that price. It is the only place I find them at that price.


----------



## fishon-fishoff (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks BigCountry, I will keep my eyes out for them around those times.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

fishon-fishoff said:


> Thanks BigCountry, I will keep my eyes out for them around those times.


 
Before Firearms Season Meijers usually has the best ammo prices on shotgun ammo. At least by me, If you have a dunhams near you that is the second place I would go. Especially if you have a sale ad from Meijers. As in you go to Meijers and they are sold out. Take the sale ad to Dunhams they will price match. Well at least the one by me does.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

The reason you do not want to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel is because the lead contact with the rifling in the barrel will cause the barrel to foul, potentially causing you to have an inaccurate gun, or damage to the barrel. The sabot protects the rifling while engaging it and spinning the projectile as it passes down the barrel. You don't want to shoot sabots out of a smooth bore for the same reason, the sabot will not spin and therefore it may not properly expel the sabot from the bullet when it leaves the barrel.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fishon-fishoff said:


> I have a Hastings fully rifled barrel and was wondering if I can shoot rifled slugs from it.





bigcountrysg said:


> Simple answer No you can not.


I disagree bigcountrysg. While I haven't shot rifled slugs through my rifled barrel on a regular basis I have done it enough to know that the accuracy isn't bad (probably better than shooting them out of a smooth bore) - it can be done and it is safe. The only real problem with shooting 'lead pumpkins' out of a rifled pipe is leading of the barrel after SEVERAL shots - not a problem if you're out hunting - or swab the barrel after every 5'th (or 10'th) shot if you're feeling ambitious and want to punish your shoulder at the range. 

Technically, it's not that much different than firing a soft lead projectile out of a rifle... and that's been being done for at least 150 years now... 

That being said, I do shoot Winchester sabots out of my rifled barrel for deer hunting. I have NEVER found the ones I shoot for $5-6/box though. The cheapest I have ever seen anywhere was $9.99 for 5, and that was about 5 years ago.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Cpt.Chaos said:


> The reason you do not want to shoot rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel is because the lead contact with the rifling in the barrel will cause the barrel to foul, potentially causing you to have an inaccurate gun, or damage to the barrel. The sabot protects the rifling while engaging it and spinning the projectile as it passes down the barrel. You don't want to shoot sabots out of a smooth bore for the same reason, the sabot will not spin and therefore it may not properly expel the sabot from the bullet when it leaves the barrel.


lead will not damage STEEL rifling.its basic you can gouge lead with your fingernail.try to gouge a rifled shotgun barrel with your fingernail.the worst it would do is clog the riffling.riffled slugs are made for SMOOTHBORES.sabot slugs are made for RIFFLED barrels.
you will not achieve the same accuracy shooting opposite from what ive said,period.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

For whatever reason, my rifled mossberg shoots the best with a rifled slug. I clean it frequently without problems.

I would not shoot a sabot out of a smooth barrel though.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

bigsablemike said:


> lead will not damage STEEL rifling.its basic you can gouge lead with your fingernail.try to gouge a rifled shotgun barrel with your fingernail.the worst it would do is clog the riffling.riffled slugs are made for SMOOTHBORES.sabot slugs are made for RIFFLED barrels.
> you will not achieve the same accuracy shooting opposite from what ive said,period.


You're right that the lead won't score the barrel but if the barrel gets enough lead build up it will certainly ruin it. Shooting a lead slug through a rifled shotgun barrel is no different than me shooing a lead bullet through my revolver with a rifled barrel.

I was always told that the rifling in a rifled barrel has the opposite twist that a rifled slug does. I can't say that with any certainty but it would explain why a lot of people experience poor accuracy shooting rifled slugs out of a rifled barrel. I can imagine that if the twist direction matched on the barrel and slug (although the twist rate probably still wouldn't match) it would be a bit more accurate.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Your gonna get a lot of contradicting answers on this one. Here is mine:

Sure you can. 

My father has shot them exclusively from his hastings barrel for at least 15 years, probably more, (He bought a Hastings barrel when they first became popular). He only uses them because he is too cheap to buy sabots. His 1100 is very accurate with them.

I have shot them and experienced good accuracy however I like the velocity gain of todays hot sabots which dramatically increases your effective range.

Keep your gun clean and you won't have any issues.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep. Ive shot rifled out of my rifled Mossberg 500 for 10 yrs. Still get 4" groups at 100yds. Cant convince me to switch.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Rifled barrels Sabot's. Smooth barrels rifled slugs. Done.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Im pretty sure that was covered on the first response...:lol:


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot an 1187 with a rifled choke tube and my experience shooting at the range is 3" groups at 100 yards with the cheap 2 3/4 remington 1 oz. rifled slugs. I tried shooting some winchester 3" 1 oz. hi impact hollow point sabot slugs through it and I had terrible groups. At 50 yards the sabots were hitting the target side ways and all over the place. I plan on sticking with the cheap old sluggers due to the consistency over the past 10 years. Several deer taken and some pretty long shots. Now, what to do with 4 boxes of winchester sabot slugs. Wife is having a garage sale this weekend I could sell them on there.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I use the remington buck hammers out of my rifled barrel. I use open sights and I get very tight groups at 50 yrds. I have yet to try them out at a hundred yrds. I hunt in very thick swamps so there is really no need to go any farther for me. But I am curious to see what you guys think of the remington buck hammers.. I used a copper bristle brush followed by a swab and then with patches after the range, so far I have had no problems. 

Good hunting,

Lee


----------

